# Great day on the fly



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Fished with Lawrence and Sam this week and the conditions were right!! We had clear skies for the majority of the day, a hard outgoing tide and lower water conditions, all of which made for some very clear and very shallow water to sight cast in. Our first stop wasn't great, until we came across a good school of reds just destroying shrimp as they rumbled across a flat. Lawrence was on deck and dropped a great cast on them with one of my new experimental flies. He was immediately rewarded with a hard charging 24 inch red that nearly got him into the backing. For some reason this fish was just angry!! Not a bad start only 20 minutes into our day. We moved to several other spots that have been holding some good schools and they didn't let us down. The bay was looking as good as I have seen in a while, and we saw lots of single fish cruising and 15 total pods. 

The single fish were very difficult and spooky but the pods made up for it. Most of the pods had between 15 and maybe 25 fish, twice we came across 3 pods, one after another lined up and marching down a flat. On our last stop of the day, we came across a pod of about 50 reds tailing and popping shrimp. This is the best school I have seen recently and they were hungry!! 

Overall, we landed 12 reds up to 25 inches, all sight cast on fly. Sam caught his first redfish on fly from a boat and then repeated it 3 more times, Lawrence had the remaining 8. Very nice day on fly getting into double digit landings and I had the opportunity to shoot some very cool video clips that will get posted soon.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like you had a great day. Lotsa fun. Eager to see the video.


----------

